# Motor que gire muy lento, DC, 5 RPM



## eoma2425 (Jul 25, 2014)

buen dia, tengo un pequeño proyecto en mente y necesito de ayuda, quiero saber de un motor que gire muy despacio, aproximadamente 5 revoluciones por minuto o una vuelta 360° cada 12 segundos (no exactamente, es un aproximado) el motor desde que se encienda estará girando constantemente hacia una sola dirección y una velocidad (la ya mencionada) en su eje sostendrá una pequeña aguja de metal de unas 5" y un peso de unas 10 Onz. si no me he explicado bien un motor como el que trae un microondas para girar el plato y a la misma velocidad, lo mas lógico seria conseguir uno, estudiarlo y aplicarlo a mi proyecto porque es precisamente lo que busco, pero no tengo a mano algo así, tan solo varios motores que saque de unas impresoras. tengo conocimientos básicos sobre electrónica y no había trabajado con este tipo de cosas pero me gusta experimentar y hacer las cosas yo mismo, creen que puedo usar dichos motores de impresora, como bajo las revoluciones, o cual me aconsejan, servos? conseguir uno de microondas? este de microondas funciona con DC, no me meto con CA ahi no tengo experiencia, saludos.


----------



## lleonver (Jul 25, 2014)

Si el motor es de CC puedes alcanzar esa velocidad con un reóstato o un circuito electrónico y regulas con un potenciómetro.
Si el motor es de CA necesitas un variador de frecuencia.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 25, 2014)

eoma2425 dijo:


> buen dia, tengo un pequeño proyecto en mente y necesito de ayuda, quiero saber de un motor que gire muy despacio, aproximadamente 5 revoluciones por minuto o una vuelta 360° cada 12 segundos (no exactamente, es un aproximado) el motor desde que se encienda estará girando constantemente hacia una sola dirección y una velocidad (la ya mencionada) en su eje sostendrá una pequeña aguja de metal de unas 5" y un peso de unas 10 Onz. si no me he explicado bien un motor como el que trae un microondas para girar el plato y a la misma velocidad, lo mas lógico seria conseguir uno, estudiarlo y aplicarlo a mi proyecto porque es precisamente lo que busco, pero no tengo a mano algo así, tan solo varios motores que saque de unas impresoras. tengo conocimientos básicos sobre electrónica y no había trabajado con este tipo de cosas pero me gusta experimentar y hacer las cosas yo mismo, creen que puedo usar dichos motores de impresora, como bajo las revoluciones, o cual me aconsejan, servos? conseguir uno de microondas? este de microondas funciona con DC, no me meto con CA ahi no tengo experiencia, saludos.


 
@eoma2425 Los buenos motores son los síncrono exactamente los que se usan en los microondas estos tienen de 4RPM a 6RPM fijo, su torque es muy bueno para el peso que deseas trabajar, y es mucho mas fácil conectarlo porque no necesita fuentes externas, solo basta conectarlo a un voltaje AC de un tomacorriente directo sea de 110V o 220V, no hay porque preocuparse por la polaridad de conexión, es como si enchufaras un electrodoméstico común, estos motores también son muy usados en Luces de discoteca y a esas revoluciones son muy buenos para las Ball Disco Light.







Con los motores PAP o motores paso a paso de las impresoras, estos necesitan un circuito de control + un driver de potencia para echarlos a andar, en ello si se te dificultara un poco realizar un Driver para controlarlos.






Te aconsejo que optes por los synchronic motor o motor síncrono AC y son muy economicos, lo que si debes tener en cuenta es que estos al encenderlos o apagarlos cambian su polaridad, es decir van cambiando el sentido de giro, también esta la opción de que consigas motorreductores DC de 5 o 6RMP, hay algunos que trabajan a 12V o 24V, estos si irían a un solo sentido no necesitan algún tipo de control, pero si una fuente que suministre el voltaje correcto para que funcionen, el torque que es la fuerza hay de distintos ratios que van de levantar pesos en gramos hasta Kilogramos, lo malo es el precio


----------



## eoma2425 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas, en especial Yetrox, me quedo muy claro, llame a un amigo y ya me consiguio un sincrono, saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tambien puedes usar un motor de CD con engranajes reductores, como los que traen los carritos de control remoto o los relojes

http://www.superrobotica.com/Images/S330140big.JPG

http://www.potenciaelectromecanica.com/calculo-de-un-motorreductor/


----------

